# Take your dog fishing



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Salmon Run.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we don't have the luxury of a boat, but we love our salmon fishing ;D


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

We do have a boat and have only had Ellie in it once so far for just a quick ride when she was around 6 months old. It is a small boat meant for very shallow water backcountry fishing, so it sits close to the water line and does not have wide gunnels or much room. We are going to try to take her out for a short fishing trip this winter and see how it goes. I see her being very quickly bored and trying to get into trouble. Or, me not focusing much on fishing because I am trying to keep her out of treble hooks and from jumping into shark and gator territory. ??? We will see how it goes. Maybe she will be better off trout fishing in streams up at our cabin.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June is a good fishing partner, she will lay in the sun next to you. Lucy not so much.
She loves to fish herself. I would spend all my time keeping her out of the water, and listening to her high pitched howled.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Truck and trailer We demand on big Rud none with more skills or thrills 

Once we start really stacking"

he closes His eyes

mercy me another blood and guts day ;D


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles hates fishing. We took him once and he freaked out when we threw the line out because he wanted to retrieve. After about 30 minutes of him whining and screaming about not being allowed to chase the line when it was thrown out, he retreated to the base of a tree behind us, dug himself a hole to lie in, and pouted until we left. 

I am not sure we will be taking him again....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sammy doesn't sailboard, waters too choppy... Alas, no pics.. have to improvise


----------

